# Ai vs serm



## dirtwarrior (Jul 10, 2011)

Forgive me if this has been asked.
Which is better when using lets say 500 mg test a week
AI

Exemastane 25mg - 30ml
ANASTROZOLE 1MG/ML - 30ML
LETROZOLE 2.5MG/ML - 30ML




SERM

Rimonabant 10mg/ml - 30ml
CLOMIPHENE CITRATE 50MG/ML - 60ML
TAMOXIFEN 10MG/ML, CLOMIPHENE 50MG/ML
Toremifene 30mg/30ml

Are these stacked?
Oral?


----------



## Hench (Jul 10, 2011)

Aromasin/Exemastane - start at 12.5mg EOD, vary the dosage as required. And yes it is taken orally.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 10, 2011)

TY Hench.
What is the basic diff between AI and SERM?


----------



## zebedee (Jul 10, 2011)

AI's hinder testosterone's ability to convert to estrogen via the aromatase enzyme. SERMs prevent estrogen binding to the estrogen receptor in certain tissues. There are many other differences between them. Research and ye shall find.


----------



## WantsWidth (Jul 10, 2011)

AI - taken on cycle


SERM  - post cycle  (unless u need nolva on cycle due to gyno issues)


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 10, 2011)

You all here are great teachers
TY


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 10, 2011)

OK if someone was going to cycle
test 
eq 
which ones in the first post to run during the cycle
anything else needed
and
which ones post cycle


----------



## pieguy (Jul 11, 2011)

First Cycle PCT

12.5 mg of aromasin every other day, more as needed if you feel gyno coming on or water retention is getting high

run HCG at minimum 250iu twice subcutaneous weekly (optional but recommended)

PCT protocol:

Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG every other day. (You may use less HCG if your testes are normal in size AND you have been using HCG on cycle, i.e. 1,000iu HCG eod.)

100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day weeks 1-3)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses

10g creatine daily


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2011)

I put my big boy pants and ordered this
Exemestane [25mg x 30ml] 
         Letrozole [2.5mg x 60ml] 
Clomiphene citrate [50mg x 60ml] 

and
10000 iu hcg
did I leave anything out


----------



## pieguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Why letrozole unless you have pre-existing gyno to treat? 

Also, mind pming me where you got your HCG?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Aromasin should be ran ED.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Why letrozole unless you have pre-existing gyno to treat?
> 
> Also, mind pming me where you got your HCG?


I know not much about this stuff that is why I got let
PM coming you way


----------



## tballz (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Aromasin should be ran ED.



This is true.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2011)

did I waste my money getting letrozole


----------



## tballz (Jul 11, 2011)

You can use letro but it's very powerful.  Start off at .25mg eod and up the dose if necessary.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2011)

tballz said:


> You can use letro but it's very powerful.  Start off at .25mg eod and up the dose if necessary.


Just use it as needed?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

On cycle no. Do not use letro. The only reason most people here run letro is for gyno problems. For that cycle all you need is aromasin at 12.5mg ED and Clomid and Aromasin for PCT.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 11, 2011)

HCG lasts only 4-6 weeks after reconstruction, which is fine if you just want to use it at the end of the cycle/during PCT.
You should really get a few vials of 2000IU or 5000IU ones and inject 500IU e4d - e5d


Never used EQ myself but always been told that it should be run for 16 preferably 18 weeks. My buddy run it with along with test for 10wks, didnt notice any difference compared to his test solo cycles he has done in the past.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 11, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Just use it as needed?


Yeah, only when you start gerring gyno/itching nips


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

HCG should be used 500iu every 3.5 days. 

I'm 5 weeks into a EQ cycle and haven't noticed anything yet. MAYBE a little more vascularity and I seem to process my food better. Like when I eat, I'm not stuffed and bloated for as long. I have the ability to eat more because of that. I haven't experienced the increased appeitite yet. I'm running it at 600mg/wk.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2011)

I aim to run eq and test about 700 a week.
At my age do I need to worry about prostate


----------



## Dannie (Jul 11, 2011)

700mg/wk of Bold is a bit extreme. Experienced users run it at 600, only knew 1 Beast who run it at 800mg. 

If its one of your 1st cycles try:
Test 600mg/wk
Bold 400mg/wk


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2011)

I will try that


----------

